
Got Rhythm? – Test your rhythm keeping skills - burkek
http://www.concerthotels.com/got-rhythm
======
imnicuhtine
879

You have to use the spacebar. When I tried the spacebar my score improved by
about 100 points. Cool concept though. I bet it could be turned into a great
tool for helping beginner musicians tune in their internal clock.

~~~
luismbo
There's a very nice metronome app for iOS and Android called TimeGuru that
works along these lines.

------
11thEarlOfMar
718 for me.

Fun.

Back to work...

~~~
ende
852\. Maybe you went back to work too soon...

(And so began HN's first ever tap-off)

